# Pimp My TapKing



## mrTbeer

Here are the components.
http://i.imgur.com/TlVCopo.jpg

And here is the mockup.
http://i.imgur.com/JlKAWbX.jpg

I've been following the forum on tap king and got frustrated trying to work with tiny bulbs, triangular screws, little springs and weak plastics. With the exception of 1x90deg brass bend and some tubing/fittings, I have everything I need.
A man needs a shed if only for a beer fridge, I've got neither so it's time to get inventive.
Not a fan of XXXX gold but its the cheape$t way to get a few bottles together. I'll fill with my own Castlemaine Carbine Stout clone soon enough.


----------



## EvilTwin

Looks like a interesting project. Just enlisted one of the Super Dry drinkers in the office to give me his empty kegs. So I've got a reason to buy a TapKing head. I'd rather recycle the bottles then buy them with less then stella beer in them 
Will follow your progress with interest!


----------



## mrTbeer

Went a slightly different route, see post in Lion introduces "Tap King" - party keg / growlers
Still uses external gas but mini regulator and 16g bulb fits in the fridge taking up less room than soda stream gas bottle.
Using those little triangular screws was difficult with my 'sexy fingers' (**** everything they touch).


----------



## rockofclay

Looks great, I was thinking of doing a similar thing myself. What regulator is that you have on the soda streamer bottle? It looks as though you've got two couplers to get to the soda stream thread. Any ebay links?

I'm eager to hook up mine as with dry ice refills co2 becomes CHEAP! Perhaps a system that can use both styles would be best.


----------



## mrTbeer

Pic shows Leland regulator.
I got it from USA a few years back but have since seen listed by craftbrewer.
http://morebeer.com/products/mini-co2-regulator-kit.html
Yeah 2 brass couplers.
1. sodastream -> type 30 (std. aussie co2), http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-SOLID-BRASS-SODA-STREAM-ADAPTOR-CO2-SODA-STREAM-BOTTLE-KEG-KIT-/251294856756?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3a82573634
2. type 30 -> weird 14mm thread as used on 74g bulb, ~$35 welded by AHB member

Current project uses this which is much cheaper.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Premium-Regulated-C02-Charger-Home-Brew-/281150299353?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item4175dd1cd9


----------



## rockofclay

If only there was a way to get down from the sodastream to the 16g thread, because then that setup would be perfect.

Short of a custom made adapter, I can't seem to find a way to do it though.


----------



## rockofclay

So I've contacted gascon to see if they can do up a connector for the 16g bulb male to type 30 female. We'll see if they can do it. I plan to get a bit more of that 6mm OD tube and use a t piece, so both the original reg and the new one work. 

Where did you get the fitting to go from MFL male (low side of reg) to hose? I've had a trawl on ebay but I can't see anything.


----------



## mash head

Someone with a lathe could make 1, or you could weld 2 fitings together to make 1


----------



## mrTbeer

This is the eBay item I found for low side of reg.
Item 161055870475
1/4"x 6mm Stainless steel 304 Male thread Pipe fitting barb Hose Tail Connector

Making something is doable but it's gonna carry high pressure gas so you'll need professional welds.
The adapter in my second photo is 2 fittings welded together. Lathe is doable too.


----------



## mash head

I could weld it but am a bit far away to help. What about the disposable welding bottles like they do the oxygen in can you get them with co2 in.


----------



## mrTbeer

Sounds good mash head. Kangaroo Island, nice haven't been there yet.
Would it be worth it if it was a job lot of say 6? I'm sure anyone interested would cover postage.
Will look around for welders oxygen bottle not sure what yet.

Here's what I've done in the meantime with 16g bulbs, they're pretty cheap and I had some lying around for my bikes anyway. Still shows MFL fitting ($2.50), 6mm hose (had it?), stainless clip ($1), 4mm hose and plastic (TK $23), mini-regulator ($39)

Not sure how to upload video (limited to 2MB) so here's another still of completed system.


----------



## luckyphil61

Looks good mate ,do you know what is the biggest co2 charger is that can be screwed into that regulator ? some thing like a 50 g would be good and still portable


----------



## mrTbeer

Not sure on thread sizes but finewhip have 25g, 38g.
A 16g bulb looks to be about 9mm from o/s to o/s of thread?
Should get 2-3 bottles out of each 16g??


----------



## rockofclay

I'm tipping something like this couldn't be brazed with a propane torch. Mash head, if I sent a 3/8"-24UNF male threaded piece and a sodastream adapter, how much would you charge to join the two and send it back? I'll pay postage of course. Or would it be easier to go from type 30 to 3/8"-24UNF.

Still no word from gascon, but I'll give them a buzz tomorrow.

I wish I had a lathe!


----------



## wavemaker

Reading with interest. I have found that if you take your bits and pieces to a place like Bearing Services, they will go out of their way to send you out the door with a nice shiny working dodad that is just what you wanted. They are really helpful, even steering you to the opposition if they can't help.


----------



## rockofclay

wavemaker said:


> Reading with interest. I have found that if you take your bits and pieces to a place like Bearing Services, they will go out of their way to send you out the door with a nice shiny working dodad that is just what you wanted. They are really helpful, even steering you to the opposition if they can't help.


I've just shot them an email, let's see what happens!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

+1 for bearing/eng/industrial/hydraulic places. 

Good shops will have thread gauges which will take out all the fun of guessing. Your bunnings/mitre 10 etc shops will be as helpfull as a seagull at a fish n chip shop.

At worst you can braze/weld fittings. If you find a machine shop that will custom make a fitting then you have struck gold


----------



## mash head

This link is for the disposable gas cylinders.
http://repcoequipment.businesscatalyst.com/welding/disposable-gas-cylinders
I can weld fittings together and wouldn't charge FA but postage. I understand 3/8 unf but the 30 thread I have no idea. I guess that it would be the fitting for the end of a soda stream gas bottle. When silver soldering fittings its easy to close the hole over if the orifice is small so keep that in mind and it can always be re drilled.
I was suprised to note pure co2 in the disposable cylinders, I thought maybe you would be limited to an argon mix. I have a regulator for these gas bottles I could loan out or sell for testing. The reg is very crude just a spring loaded diaphragm but with the addition of a gauge you could use it to achieve what you want. If someone does want some thing welded we could work out a deal. I would like a PET carbonator. Wink


----------



## mash head

PS my lathe sucks and my skills on it aren't much better so I wont be making any fittings. It is lucky to make things round but some times that all you need to do and when you are in the bush its handy.


----------



## mash head

Also I bought my original disposable bottle from the local hardware shop so you don't need to buy them from Rip Every Poor C*** Off. I just googled the cyl and that's what I got. But they are welding cylinders wether that makes a diff.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Just a further thought.......

Some gas/fuel fittings are tappered so beware. They are tappered for a reason so as to tighten to prevent leaks


----------



## mash head

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just a further thought.......
> 
> Some gas/fuel fittings are tappered so beware. They are tappered for a reason so as to tighten to prevent leaks


Thread sealant usually sorts them out. With LPG you have to make sure though and test because it could mean more than a lost bottle of gas.


----------



## rockofclay

mash head said:


> This link is for the disposable gas cylinders.
> http://repcoequipment.businesscatalyst.com/welding/disposable-gas-cylinders
> I can weld fittings together and wouldn't charge FA but postage. I understand 3/8 unf but the 30 thread I have no idea. I guess that it would be the fitting for the end of a soda stream gas bottle. When silver soldering fittings its easy to close the hole over if the orifice is small so keep that in mind and it can always be re drilled.


Type 30 thread is the standard australion co2/n2 regulator. It's 0.860” WHIT RH, 14 T.P.I. Have a look here:
http://www.gascon.com.au/content/products/pdf/Valve_Summary_AS2473.3.pdf. The sodastream bottles use CGA 320, but you need a valve depressor in the adapter to get the co2 out. The reason we were talking about the type 30 thread, is there are plenty of ebay adapters that include the depressor, and home-brewers are likely to have this already.

Sodastream bottles are good because they're cheap (I think I paid $40 dollars for two 400g cylinders) and refillable. You can pay around ~15 dollars at a kmart/bigw ect to swap over, or you can take the valve off with a shifter, fill it with dry ice and pop it back on. Obviously you want to make sure the correct weight of CO2 goes in. Last time I did it I paid $20 dollars to fill 3 cylinders and had tons of dry ice left.

So do you think a novice could silver solder two fittings together? I've become slightly more confident now that I've noticed the sodastream has a plastic thread on the high pressure side anyway. The pressure of the sodastream and 16g bottles is around 1100 psi.


----------



## mash head

If you know how to use an oxy, you could do it. The silver solder to use is not the plumbing type(I think they are called brownie sticks) you want the proper ones that contain a% of real silver @ a couple of bucks per stick. Practice first on some fittings you don't need. You also need the proper flux paste to help it run. Once hot enough the solder will run right around the fitting filling all the gaps. I usually bed the fittings together by drilling into the larger one so that the smaller part sits neatly into the hole to ensure maximum surface area of weld contact.
Remove any Orings or plastic seals first and this wont work on ally.


----------



## mash head

Whitworth thread is almost the same as unc the pitch is 55deg instead of 60. 0.86 though the closest measurement I get to that in inches is 7/8 which is 0.875. So do you want it from the gas bottle thread or the soda stream thread to 3/8 unf.


----------



## mash head

Looking back it would be easier to adapt the gas bottle thread because I am guessing the soda stream adapter would have seals in it for the depresser.


----------



## mrTbeer

nice fish in profile pic, what is it?


----------



## staggalee

mrTbeer said:


> nice fish in profile pic, what is it?


snapper.


----------



## rockofclay

mash head said:


> If you know how to use an oxy, you could do it. The silver solder to use is not the plumbing type(I think they are called brownie sticks) you want the proper ones that contain a% of real silver @ a couple of bucks per stick. Practice first on some fittings you don't need. You also need the proper flux paste to help it run. Once hot enough the solder will run right around the fitting filling all the gaps. I usually bed the fittings together by drilling into the larger one so that the smaller part sits neatly into the hole to ensure maximum surface area of weld contact.
> Remove any Orings or plastic seals first and this wont work on ally.


I've never used an oxy, but I was planning on getting a propane/map torch for a few other things. Will they get hot enough?

Is this the right stick?
http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_consolidated-alloys-silver-brazing-alloy-solder_P5060223.aspx?search=silver+solder&searchType=any&searchSubType=products

I imagine it would pay to stick to just brass fittings.



mash head said:


> Looking back it would be easier to adapt the gas bottle thread because I am guessing the soda stream adapter would have seals in it for the depresser.


I thought that might be the case. Hell it won't matter though, because even if I have to buy the extra sodastream to type 30 adapter, it means I can use the bottles with standard regs if I upgrade later on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

MAP will be enough. If using brass only then hard solder will do.


----------



## mash head

It looks right. I would have to check the specs on the pack I have in the shed.


----------



## mash head

Stupid country towns!! I went to town today thinking I am gonna buy one of these tap dealies Ive got about 110lts of beer in fermenters atm the crickets on and I am sure I can drain a bottle of what ever then refil with my own. But NO we don't sell them. Looks like I am gonna have to clean some bottles and buy some beer.


----------



## rockofclay

mash head said:


> Stupid country towns!! I went to town today thinking I am gonna buy one of these tap dealies Ive got about 110lts of beer in fermenters atm the crickets on and I am sure I can drain a bottle of what ever then refil with my own. But NO we don't sell them. Looks like I am gonna have to clean some bottles and buy some beer.


Been to any woolworths/BWS stores?


----------



## mash head

Foodland is the biggest shop we got. When I go to Adelaide soon I will look into it but really it keg time.


----------



## mash head

Heres an idea for you guys. If you had some 3/8 unf threaded tube you could drill and tap out the other fitting and just screw the tube into it with some thread sealant to ensure no leaks. Would be easy and means no welding required.


----------



## mash head

Some brake pipe flare nuts are 3/8 unf


----------



## Mickcr250

So I ordered one of those eBay regulators but I can't find where to by the MFL fitting shown in the picture does anyone have a link


----------



## mrTbeer

eBay Item 161055870475
1/4"x 6mm Stainless steel 304 Male thread Pipe fitting barb Hose Tail Connector
It's from Shanghai so not sure of delivery times, if you find 1 locally let me know.


----------



## Mickcr250

so I'm expecting my mini reg to arrive any day now and my tapking is all moded as per mrtbeers pics and my 16g bulbs have arrived, just wondering how this setup has worked for others. does it give a more consistent pour than the standard tap king? and what is the best presure to start with? should you prime less than usual?


----------



## DrewCarey82

Guys I am in the Sutherland area anyone want to earn a lazy few $ if I can stop by with my head unit and a bottle so you can show me how to rig it so I can use refills? If so PM me.


----------



## Mickcr250

I just got my reg and the fml fitting should be a jic thread not bspt as in the eBay link Lucky I had something at work so Will test it tonight


----------



## Mickcr250

just poured my first homebrew and seems to work sweet  looks awesome in the fridge too.


----------



## luckyphil61

Mickcr250 said:


> just poured my first homebrew and seems to work sweet  looks awesome in the fridge too.


any chance of putting up a parts list mate ?


----------



## Mickcr250

so i can get almost 2 tap kings from one 16g co 2 cartridge, i was really hoping to get at least two but probably short by 1 beer. so I'm thinking of trying to adapt a soda stream bottle to my mini reg just wondering if anyone can tell me if the type 30 soda stream adapter would screw into 5/8 bsp socket? the specs don't seem too far off, same pitch same tpi just 1mm bigger diameter but I'm thinking some thread tape or sealant could take up the slack. what do ya think ?


----------



## Mickcr250

parts list is keg king regulator, 3/8 jic to 6mm barb fitting and 6mm hose its suprisingly simple


----------



## ash2

Nice work brewers ,can we get a step by step instructions on how to PIMP our TK for dummies? :lol: + pics
PS. Got 1 today for Dad's day.
1st thought, WTF.
2nd thought, thanks girls ,but I didn't wan't anything.
3rd thought,thank god they didn't buy a JEEP.
4th thought,now I can PIMP my TK for home brew.
 :lol: :super:


----------



## leahy268

I also would love to see some pics of this conversion. Particularly to the full sodastream bottle.. Don't own one yet so no rush but if it looks worth doing I may be inclined to speed up the buying of said 'tap king'..


----------



## mrTbeer

leahy268 said:


> I also would love to see some pics of this conversion. Particularly to the full sodastream bottle.. Don't own one yet so no rush but if it looks worth doing I may be inclined to speed up the buying of said 'tap king'..


Really nothing to it. Undo all the screws you see on TK, remove white regulator, Jam little tube into bigger tube, connect bigger tube to a real regulator.
The sodastream bottles have an ebay brass converter which screws sodastream onto real regulator. Just gets trickier sourcing parts when you try to 'miniaturise' the regulator.


----------



## andy_aus

So just wondering if you need to remove the collar from the tapking kegs to refill them with your favourite homebrew/ cleaning etc? Cheers guys


----------



## Diesel80

I would be in favour of a sticky thread covering a step by step process for this.
I got a tap king the other day from the Mrs and I am going to have at it and see if I can get home brew ready with it.

Should be a worthwhile excercise, just need to find the time to do it.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## andy_aus

well i managed to take it to the mancave and removed the top from the kegs by simply untwisting in the vise lol. do i leave the small co2 bottle in the head assembly after refilling and does the modified head unit with alternate bottle gas and serve the beer or just serve?


----------



## mrTbeer

Lid comes off by hand but there is a little TK branded lever or GO THE VICE!
Yeah you can leave the old co2 bottle in lid if you want, you can remove co2 bottle if you want but you need to reassemble the plastic sheath.
It can force carbonate, just dial up pressure and let it chill for ? days or shake it, obviously force carbing will use more gas.

Having said that I just use it to dispense my carbonated HB.
I also use it to dispense 'new bought' beer and then use the new co2 bottle for better beer in an unmodified TK.


----------



## OneEye

Do you need to remove the white regulator? I found it pretty easy to just lift the lid and remove the tubing without having to take anything more apart.


----------



## pist

I'm seriously considering doing this myself, however I'm prob thinking of going with the sodastream bottle.
What fittings did you need to get the sodastream bottle to work?


----------



## mrTbeer

moosebeer said:


> Do you need to remove the white regulator? I found it pretty easy to just lift the lid and remove the tubing without having to take anything more apart.


You could leave the white reg in but if you put a new bottle of James Squire or something in it will still pierce bulb and immediately discharge it.
No problem if the bulb has already been used though.

You might have a hard time re-joining tubing without taking it apart? but post it if you can.



pist said:


> I'm seriously considering doing this myself, however I'm prob thinking of going with the sodastream bottle.
> What fittings did you need to get the sodastream bottle to work?


Simplest way is sodastream bottle + ebay SS adapter + full size regulator + 6mm hose + stainless clip as reducer. (It's a bit bulky though in my opinion)

If you find an adapter to step down from normal 'type 30' thread to the 16g bulb thread size let me know.
Likewise if you find a 90degree elbow for 'type 30' threads let me know as it will save space in fridge.


----------



## OneEye

mrTbeer said:


> You might have a hard time re-joining tubing without taking it apart? but post it if you can.


Had no problems at all doing this. I'm just going to be rotating through 2 bottles for my old man to have some home brew in his fridge.


----------



## pressure_tested

:icon_offtopic: but has anyone considered making magnets for the tap and also is there any cheaper or better ways to keep it cool while out of the fridge than that ebay stubbie holder?


----------



## Beerisyummy

> :icon_offtopic: but has anyone considered making magnets for the tap and also is there any cheaper or better ways to keep it cool while out of the fridge than that ebay stubbie holder?


You could always use a button badge maker for the tap branding. It's got a good little magnet on the tap.
I haven't seen one since I was a kid though.

As for keeping the TK cool while out of the fridge.




This works a treat! Gives you around an hour in coolish weather.


----------



## Diggs

What have you got the bottle sitting in there?


----------



## Beerisyummy

> What have you got the bottle sitting in there?


It's what happens when you drink the whole bottle in one sitting just so you can pull it apart.

Just a bit of left over building insulation. It's a layer of foam sandwiched between reflective foil and a bit of reinforcing fibre.
When the head unit is fitted the little flap goes under the base to keep the whole setup at the proper angle.


----------



## Diggs

Oh shiny....


----------



## mash head

_I plan on rigging mine up with the welding bottle because I already have a reg for one (just need a gauge). With force carbing do I just look up the charts for the level of carb I want and apply that pressure with the reg? Ive been working on 3 volumes of co2 for my wheat beer looking at a chart before me @ 35 deg F I would need 15 psi gas to get 3 volumes of co2 in there. Does this sound right ?_


----------



## Hugh Jarse

I have been following this topic with much interest and have seen the various solutions for modifying a TK for home brew use. I purchased mine the other day due to the marketing. "Fits into fridge" PIGS ARSE it does! I had to move two shelves and even then does not fit into my fridge depth wise as well! Oh well, is helping me make my case to the "Minister of Love and War" for a beer fridge! After all, I just built her a house with no man cave!

Any ways, back on topic, I am happy to report that I have been successful in getting the TK to work with 8g unthreaded soda charges! Want these to work as I can source from local hospitality store and they do not stock the 12's.

I tried inserting the 8g straight into machine, with same result as others: leaking gas in one hit as soon as canister is pierced.

I then hunted in the shed for O rings etc and best I could come up with was an O ring off a roofing screw. Tried to remove O ring from yellow coupler and insert new O ring but is too big to fit inside the housing. Refitted original O ring and then slid the O ring (tight fit) around neck of cartridge. Next had to determine the hight of the canister as 12g are longer, hence the variety of nuts and washers. 

Fit all back together and test run. No gas leak and could feel the charge pressurising the bottle. Dispensed approximately 3.1l of soapy water with a little charge left without missing a beat! 

I think that the screws on top of the bottle are important as they seal the top of the bottle and stop contents from leaking. I will investigate more, was a little too happy from 8g results!

EDIT: Sorry guys, posted in wrong thread, reposted in the "lion introduces tk" thread as well.


----------



## Beerisyummy

Hugh Jarse said:


> "Fits into fridge" PIGS ARSE it does!
> 
> 
> I think that the screws on top of the bottle are important as they seal the top of the bottle and stop contents from leaking.


I hear you on the fridge front. You need to have a family sized fridge to fit one in easily.

Interested to see how you go without the screws in if you're keen to do a test run.
I've been playing around with the lid plenty and could see how they might be needed to seal between the white plastic part and the ridges on the clear plastic part. Apart from pushing those two plates together tightly ( which happens when you screw the lid onto a bottle), I can't see any other need for them.

I guess I better get off my arse and get some cartridges to test the theory myself.

Good to hear I can just grab some 8g cartridges from a hospitality store locally.
Even though I have several thousand tekscrew washers available in the man cave, there is a really good o ring supply place in Artarmon. If I find the right type of seal I'll buy a dozen or so and pass on the correct sizing info ( along with a few freebies for others).


----------



## Hugh Jarse

Just tried without screws and still leaked. I screwed the lid on pretty tight but still leaked. Replaced the screws and did not leak any more. I see the reasoning behind the theory of no screws but without them it leaks on my bottle (may be different for other bottles). 

I am just using what is available in my shed with the O ring. It seals the system from the outside so may be unstable, still yet to test on system when cold and at pressure for a period of time. Will grab another bulb and try over the next couple of days.


----------



## Beerisyummy

Thanks for testing that out HJ.

I've missed out on the local hospitality store for the day which sucks.
What ever happened to being able to buy them from any old supermarket? We used to buy them all the time with sparklers and foil to make bangers. Hmm, maybe that's why.

Anywho, I get the feeling that your washer setup is putting upwards pressure on the lid and causing it to leak without the screws opposing it. Can't wait to get some bulbs to test mine out.

Cheers.


----------



## Hugh Jarse

I hadn't thought of the washers pushing up causing the leak. Cheers. Have to replace those screws anyways, hacking them to pieces atm.

I have one under pressure now (water) so will see how the pressure holds over next few days and report back. I have a feeling that it will lose pressure though. Wait and See.


----------



## Hugh Jarse

As suspected, loosing pressure. Could hear the bottle topping up frequently. Emptied contents and barely emptied half after 4 hours or so. Will go and buy a proper O ring tomorrow and see how that sits over the O ring from the roofing screw. I think the roofing screw O ring is too rigid. Bit by bit we will succeed.


----------



## Mickcr250

I did a test run with no screws yesterday with my external mini reg setup and it leaked . So to save having to unscrew lids every time to clean it I used a syringe with a little bit of the pick up line on the end and used a small screw driver to depress the valve wile flushing it out with sanitizer. Seems to work sweet  is also much easier if you put the screw driver if the vice so you don't have to hold it.


----------



## BenH

I have searched high and low for the MFL fitting, the eBay one listed above is not the right thread. Has anyone found where to get these (for a reasonable price)?


----------



## mrTbeer

I'm told 1/8" BSP male to 6mm tail also works. Not tested yet but...
Try: air compressors, total tools, bearing shop, autobarn


----------



## jacknohe

BenH said:


> I have searched high and low for the MFL fitting, the eBay one listed above is not the right thread. Has anyone found where to get these (for a reasonable price)?


Yeah, I'm with you. Can't find them anywhere. Well, locally. Will have order online I guess...


----------



## mrTbeer

John Guest make an MFL thread.
http://www.johnguest.com/Home/applications/beverages-and-drinks-dispense/PI-and-PM-Fittings/Inch-Size-Threaded-Fittings/STRAIGHT-ADAPTOR---MFL-Thread.aspx


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm considering just running one of these mini regs

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-STAINLESS-STEEL-MINI-CO2-GAS-REGULATOR-SINGLE-GAUGE-/261269740367?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3cd4e3db4f

With a soda stream bottle and an adapter

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Home-Brew-Soda-Stream-Adapter-Beer-Fridge-CO2-Regulator-Aquarium-Carbon-Dioxide-/290963072433

That should do the trick yeah? Plus, I can use both of those when I get a keg system set up one of these days.... (soda stream connector for emergencies when my main gas bottle runs out).

I should point out that this option is slightly more financially viable for me because I have a full 400g soda stream co2 bottle sitting around doing nothing.

Cheers


----------



## Beerisyummy

> I'm considering just running one of these mini regs
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-STAINLESS-STEEL-MINI-CO2-GAS-REGULATOR-SINGLE-GAUGE-/261269740367?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3cd4e3db4f
> 
> With a soda stream bottle and an adapter
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Home-Brew-Soda-Stream-Adapter-Beer-Fridge-CO2-Regulator-Aquarium-Carbon-Dioxide-/290963072433
> 
> That should do the trick yeah? Plus, I can use both of those when I get a keg system set up one of these days.... (soda stream connector for emergencies when my main gas bottle runs out).
> 
> I should point out that this option is slightly more financially viable for me because I have a full 400g soda stream co2 bottle sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> Cheers


I'd be very careful with a mini reg like that. I notice there is no real standards info on many of the cheap ebay options.
Not that I think it's very cheap! Another $10 should get you a Keg King jobby if you shop around.

The adapter may work, but I'd be checking to see if it has an adjustable pin depressor. That ad doesn't say much and doesn't even get the bottle weights right. Not for the bottles I have at least.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Beerisyummy said:


> I'd be very careful with a mini reg like that. I notice there is no real standards info on many of the cheap ebay options.
> Not that I think it's very cheap! Another $10 should get you a Keg King jobby if you shop around.
> 
> The adapter may work, but I'd be checking to see if it has an adjustable pin depressor. That ad doesn't say much and doesn't even get the bottle weights right. Not for the bottles I have at least.


Hiya Ross,

Thank you for that info! Here is another link to that reg which is from the same person, but its their actual storefront. Does the fact that its sold in an actual store make it likely to be ok or is it hit and miss? My interest in that reg was mainly for the compact size.

http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulaters-accessories/product/239-stainless-steel-mini-reg

Also, does his soda stream attachment sound any better?

http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulaters-accessories/product/494-co2-soda-stream-adaptor-with-washers?search=soda%20stream

What are you running at the moment? Mini reg with 16g CO2?

Thanks again.


----------



## Beerisyummy

> Hiya Ross,
> 
> Thank you for that info! Here is another link to that reg which is from the same person, but its their actual storefront. Does the fact that its sold in an actual store make it likely to be ok or is it hit and miss? My interest in that reg was mainly for the compact size.
> 
> http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulaters-accessories/product/239-stainless-steel-mini-reg
> 
> Also, does his soda stream attachment sound any better?
> 
> http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulaters-accessories/product/494-co2-soda-stream-adaptor-with-washers?search=soda%20stream
> 
> What are you running at the moment? Mini reg with 16g CO2?
> 
> Thanks again.


At the moment I'm drinking a $40 case of Becks while I wait for my first keg to mature. I've been doing the 8g cartridges in the TK so far and after 3 bottles I'm pretty happy with that approach for now.

I do see the advantage of having an external regulator hooked up to a larger bottle. Although, a soda stream bottle is getting pretty big.

Cheeky Peaks soda stream adapters sound like the older type I've read about that have just used an extra washer to adjust the pin. Not sure on the benefits of using Neoprene over Nylon.

You should ask the store owner about the mini regulator. There's a fair bit of pressure involved when you hook up a CO2 bottle. I'd prefer to know the 5000 odd kPa was safely controlled.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Beerisyummy said:


> I've been doing the 8g cartridges in the TK so far and after 3 bottles I'm pretty happy with that approach for now.


Thanks mate.

Are you using an external reg with the 8g or just putting them in the bottles with the spacers as i've read others doing on here?

Cheers.


----------



## Beerisyummy

> Thanks mate.
> 
> Are you using an external reg with the 8g or just putting them in the bottles with the spacers as i've read others doing on here?
> 
> Cheers.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75424-using-8g-co2-soda-bulbs-in-your-tap-king/

Look at post #11.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Ah yes, sorry, I did see that one  I've been trying to keep track of the latest and greatest in each TK thread but I'm having trouble keeping up!

Thanks again.


----------



## jacknohe

mrTbeer said:


> John Guest make an MFL thread.
> http://www.johnguest.com/Home/applications/beverages-and-drinks-dispense/PI-and-PM-Fittings/Inch-Size-Threaded-Fittings/STRAIGHT-ADAPTOR---MFL-Thread.aspx


Hmmm, I like it. Would be perfect. Not sure if the sizes are right though. Need it to be 1/4" MFL to 5/16" OD Hose.


----------



## mrTbeer

1/4" OD hose might be close enough to the hose currently inside TK. Do away with the larger hose altogether.


----------



## Captain Morgan

This whole Tap King thing has made me see that there is a big hole in the market. If there was a decent, stainless steel 5(ish) litre keg system available designed to fit in a household fridge and be refilled with HB, I think it would take off. Design a good regulator for it, a decent tap and sell it for a realistic price, and you've got the next big thing..... perhaps?


----------



## barls

the problem there is the testing of the said vessel


----------



## jacknohe

Ok, went down to my local ENZED in Brookvale. Managed to find some 1/4" MFL to 1/4"MFL fittings. $3.25 each, Orsum! This is ideal for me as I prefer using the JG fittings. I've connected my Partykeg charger for now until I order a minireg.


----------



## carpedaym

Captain Morgan said:


> If there was a decent, stainless steel 5(ish) litre keg system available ...


I'd been bookmarking all the smaller vessel kegging systems I came across, as I'm not in a position to deal with a 2nd fridge and all the hooha of big-boy kegging. I was pretty keen on this one, which fits your description: http://minikeg.net.au though it still runs off the little CO2 chargers.

4 x5L kegs for $200; I don't know if that qualifies as a realistic price or not...


----------



## barls

carpedaym said:


> I'd been bookmarking all the smaller vessel kegging systems I came across, as I'm not in a position to deal with a 2nd fridge and all the hooha of big-boy kegging. I was pretty keen on this one, which fits your description: http://minikeg.net.au though it still runs off the little CO2 chargers.
> 
> 4 x5L kegs for $200; I don't know if that qualifies as a realistic price or not...


theres been threads about them as well.
if you search you shall find.


----------



## pist

I've finally bit the bullet, have filled some "kegs" with some galaxy/citra/cascade APA and is currently carbing. I initially recharged them with 12g bulbs, but I dont really fancy the idea of replacing Orings on the brown/orange plastic cap that houses the striking pin every couple of fills, Ive already had a couple stretch/fail on me just taking the bottle out of the unit.

Have just ordered a sodastream adapter, keg king reg, and just got to get myself some 6mm hose, some clamps, a sodastream cylinder and another TK head, so ill have beer on tap very soon...in a small package. I was contemplating going with a corny keg setup...but dont have the funds to power another fridge, so the tap king will be the best comprimise.


----------



## ash2

Boys,what level are you filling your TK'S too.


----------



## barls

just below the neck


----------



## pist

yep as barls says just below the neck


----------



## Beerisyummy

> I've finally bit the bullet, have filled some "kegs" with some galaxy/citra/cascade APA and is currently carbing. I initially recharged them with 12g bulbs, but I dont really fancy the idea of replacing Orings on the brown/orange plastic cap that houses the striking pin every couple of fills, Ive already had a couple stretch/fail on me just taking the bottle out of the unit.
> 
> Have just ordered a sodastream adapter, keg king reg, and just got to get myself some 6mm hose, some clamps, a sodastream cylinder and another TK head, so ill have beer on tap very soon...in a small package. I was contemplating going with a corny keg setup...but dont have the funds to power another fridge, so the tap king will be the best comprimise.


I think this is a very doable situation for most people who can't run a second fridge for kegs.

That o ring your talking about only gets fried when you release the bottle under pressure AFAIK. It only takes a little pressure to make it jump out of the groove upon removal of the bottle. SNAP!

+1 for just below the neck. I've done 4 this way now and they work as expected with natural carbonation and dispensing.


----------



## pist

It certainly makes bottling day alot easier. Not having to clean and sanitise 30 long necks is a big win for me...worth the extra 5 mins it takes to pull the caps apart and clean the parts. I reckon its definitely the the go if you want a draught beer setup but dont have the room or money to fund a second fridge.


----------



## Captain Morgan

pist said:


> I've finally bit the bullet, have filled some "kegs" with some galaxy/citra/cascade APA and is currently carbing. I initially recharged them with 12g bulbs, but I dont really fancy the idea of replacing Orings on the brown/orange plastic cap that houses the striking pin every couple of fills, Ive already had a couple stretch/fail on me just taking the bottle out of the unit.
> 
> Have just ordered a sodastream adapter, keg king reg, and just got to get myself some 6mm hose, some clamps, a sodastream cylinder and another TK head, so ill have beer on tap very soon...in a small package. I was contemplating going with a corny keg setup...but dont have the funds to power another fridge, so the tap king will be the best comprimise.


Would love some pics of that process please! 

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I just cant find it. What pressure would I want an external reg set at for the TK?

Cheers.


----------



## Beerisyummy

They pour well at the 10-12psi mark.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Beerisyummy said:


> They pour well at the 10-12psi mark.


What would I do without you....

hehe..

thanks again


----------



## Captain Morgan

Its far from elegant, but hey, it works! (well so far anyway)


----------



## Beerisyummy

Now you just need to drill a hole in the fridge for the gas line and slowly convince the missus that a 19l corny isn't much bigger than a TapKing.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Beerisyummy said:


> Now you just need to drill a hole in the fridge for the gas line and slowly convince the missus that a 19l corny isn't much bigger than a TapKing.


You're right! I'm just fortunate that the gas bottle and reg tuck away in the back of this particular shelf on the fridge that never really had much on there...

Full keg set up is my goal so I didnt mind spending the money on the regulator


----------



## Mattwa

This is my effort. Still works with the bought ones, but will be ready for my HB when it's finally ready.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Mattwa said:


> This is my effort. Still works with the bought ones, but will be ready for my HB when it's finally ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130919_200626.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130919_200710.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130916_183451.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130916_181426_2.jpg


Nice job mate! The modded ones (like mine above) will still be able to use the store bought kegs, it just wont pierce the co2 and it will just use your co2 from external reg. I'm aware I'm stating the obvious of course!


----------



## Mattwa

Captain Morgan said:


> Nice job mate! The modded ones (like mine above) will still be able to use the store bought kegs, it just wont pierce the co2 and it will just use your co2 from external reg. I'm aware I'm stating the obvious of course!


Thanks mate. I didn't consider that. Did you just remove the pin? The good thing about that is you could fill bottles with HB and use the lids with the C02 intact to give to your mates to try.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Mattwa said:


> Thanks mate. I didn't consider that. Did you just remove the pin? The good thing about that is you could fill bottles with HB and use the lids with the C02 intact to give to your mates to try.


My mates can drink water.. hehe 

The whole internal reg gets removed with the mod I did. The external reg gets attached to that small nozzle that pierces the bottle and thats it. Nice and simple. 

Having said that, I love your mod because we'll all want to add to our bottle collection at some stage and yours lets you get new bottles and use them without burning your own co2

:beer:


----------



## Captain Morgan

I should mention too, for those that will use soda stream bottles in their fridge, you'll notice the pressure of a new 400g bottle go from around 900psi down to about 500psi as your co2 bottle cools down in the fridge. I knew co2 pressure read less as it cooled down, but I didnt expect it to be that much! 

I was convinced I had a leak, but sure enough, when i took the bottle out of the fridge and let it warm up, it was back it its starting pressure of 900psi.

That wasn't before I had my tapking submerged in the laundry sink checking for leaks tho :unsure: I suppose thats a pro for the tap king. You can very easily submerge it all without any damage.


----------



## Mickcr250

I just ordered some more 16g bulbs for my tapking and I thought I was getting ravx wich claim they are food grade and what I had been using but I accidentally got x tech cartridges. I can't find anywhere that it says its food grade but do you think it will be ok? I mean co2 is co2 right ?

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Captain Morgan

Mickcr250 said:


> I just ordered some more 16g bulbs for my tapking and I thought I was getting ravx wich claim they are food grade and what I had been using but I accidentally got x tech cartridges. I can't find anywhere that it says its food grade but do you think it will be ok? I mean co2 is co2 right ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


From what i've read, some cartridges contain oil in them to lubricate things like paint ball guns etc. Its well debated, but from what I can see, co2 is co2. The difference lies in what is put with it, or how it is handled and packaged.


----------



## Mickcr250

yeah bugger it i think i will use them, I'm pretty sure there is no lubricant in them i did a test bulb and just let it run flat out and no liquid came out the line.


----------



## TJP

Hi, I have been wondering if it would be possible to appropriate not just a sodastream co2 bottle but also the plumbing from an old sodastream machine. I have seen them go for next to nothing at garage sales, on gumtree etc and am trying to figure out if would be possible to use the inbuilt regulator to reduce the pressure enough to then be able to easily plumb it up to the tap king regulator.

From what I can find the low pressure side of the sodastream is about 15-20psi but havent confirmed this.

Any body got an opinion on doing this, I figure you would just need to find a way to attach a hose to somewhere after the sodastream reg and rig up a way to keep the button depressed.


----------



## Captain Morgan

TJP said:


> From what I can find the low pressure side of the sodastream is about 15-20psi but havent confirmed this.


I'm certainly no expert, but if you keep pressing the button on a soda stream, it keeps carbonating your drink as far as its able until the relief valve "burps" the bubbles out of it.

I'm not sure if there would be a way to keep it at a contant pressure without over carbonating your beer.


----------



## FreeBaseBuzz

Added a small easy alteration to my tapking. Drilled a hole in the lid and glued a riser to the white reg. allows easy adjustments to serving pressure .







Realised after using a small old metal part, that a lid from an empty soy sauce bottle would have been even better.


----------



## TJP

FreeBaseBuzz said:


> small old metal part


End? off of a small mag lite or similar?


----------



## FreeBaseBuzz

End? off of a small mag lite or similar?

Give the man a prize! 
Yep, old AAA Maglite


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pist

Well I finally got off me arse and got my TK modded. Didn't take me long to get pissed off with losing gas from a couple of bottles, it seems these things are tempremental with how you seat the gas cap back on.
Anyhow, this is my crack at it...I'm loving the freedom to adjust the pouring pressure. Will be very handy with porters and other darker beers:

Oh, and the coke is for my bourbon/rum only!






This ones my rendition of lord raja goombas cascade/citra/galaxy APA, bloody tasty a great combination of hops, even better poured from the TapKing:


----------



## Mickcr250

Has anyone force carbed with the 16g bulbs and mini reg setup yet ? Thinking of giving it a try tomorrow when I bottle my hefeweizen, any tips? And will I have enough gas to carb and push out the contents? Or will it take 2 bulbs? 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Beerisyummy

I've force carbed with the 8g bulbs. It takes two to force carb and one to dispense.

Can't give an accurate measurement on the carb level though. It sure tasted alright.


----------



## Mickcr250

Did you shake or anything? And how long did it take. 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Beerisyummy

Shake it like a polaroid picture.

If the bottle is chilled it only takes a few minutes.
You need to crank the onboard regulator up. As the gas is absorbed you'll hear the bulb run out. Add a new bulb and your good to dispense.

On my rig I can just swap bulbs out without undoing the lid. 

I posted on the 8g thread if you want more info.


----------



## Beerisyummy

I should also add something for those guys with kegs.

filling these TK bottles from a conditioned keg works a treat if you're after clear beer.

you can naturally carb a keg then cold crash it to drop the sediment. After a week just purge the crap from the bottom of the keg and fill the TK bottles with the clear stuff.

works a treat!


----------



## Mickcr250

Thanks mate I will give it a shot tomorrow

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mickcr250

Actually one more question, when you force carb beer doesnt it taste green? And also is extra time in primary work the same as time conditioning in bottles ? For example would a beer that spent one week in primary and two weeks in the bottles taste the same as a beer that spent three weeks in primary and then force carbed? Sorry for going off topic just curious

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## FreeBaseBuzz

Actually one more question, when you force carb beer doesnt it taste green? And also is extra time in primary work the same as time conditioning in bottles ? For example would a beer that spent one week in primary and two weeks in the bottles taste the same as a beer that spent three weeks in primary and then force carbed? Sorry for going off topic just curious

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


I am no expert, but I believe there is a difference. Dissolved CO2 from force carbing is not the same as CO2 that has had the time to form the weak covalescent bonds with the H2O to form Carbonic Acid. Thats my understanding anyway. I think the latter also produces smaller bubbles. I could be completely off the mark tho, I'm just repeating what I was told when I asked the same question. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerisyummy

> Actually one more question, when you force carb beer doesnt it taste green? And also is extra time in primary work the same as time conditioning in bottles ? For example would a beer that spent one week in primary and two weeks in the bottles taste the same as a beer that spent three weeks in primary and then force carbed? Sorry for going off topic just curious
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


Force carbing does not make a beer taste green. Beer that is too young tastes green.
Force carbed beer tatses just fine immediately after the fact but the bubbles are better after a few hours at the least.

I believe the answer to your question on more time in primary vs bottles is pretty simple. Primary has a yeast cake and is quite susceptible to infections in most cases.




> I am no expert, but I believe there is a difference. Dissolved CO2 from force carbing is not the same as CO2 that has had the time to form the weak covalescent bonds with the H2O to form Carbonic Acid. Thats my understanding anyway. I think the latter also produces smaller bubbles. I could be completely off the mark tho, I'm just repeating what I was told when I asked the same question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Given time I can't feel a difference in the type of bubbles. I'd love to read something explaining the difference if anyone has a link?

I find some beers are more suited to bottles and others are better on tap.


----------



## OneEye

Here's my finished product doing the rounds at a Melbourne Cup get together today.... works so well. I can get 2 bottles from one cartridge.

The ability to, somewhat, adjust pressure is the best thing for it I think.


----------



## Mattwa

Here's my finished product doing the rounds at a Melbourne Cup get together today.... works so well. I can get 2 bottles from one cartridge.

The ability to, somewhat, adjust pressure is the best thing for it I think.







That is awesome. Did you make the custom badge?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneEye

Yeah just made it up using photoshop and printed it out on some magnetic paper I had. (I also print out label magnets for my keezer)

One Eye Brewing comes about because I've got one bung eye myself and my late brewing assistant (dog) was left with one eye after he had a rather unfortunate altercation with one of the neighbourhood cats!


----------



## Mickcr250

That looks sweet moosebeer I might have to look into that magnetic paper. Also my force carbing worked a treat I'm drinking one now and it tastes great and has perfect carbonation.

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## pist

Guys how do you force carb tk bottles? Got a batch im wanting to drink now


----------



## pist

Got a kegking reg so pressure is in psi or bar


----------



## Mickcr250

Get it cold, chuck in a fresh 16g bulb and crank the pressure up to about 40 psi and shake till the bulb runs out. Chuck it back in the fridge for a bit then put a new bulb in set to serving pressure and drink 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## notung

Thanks to mrTbeer's guide I have been modifying my tap king. It's all all been easy until I got to putting my mini regulator together. The 1/4" female thread on the regulator is too small for the 1/4" male thread on the 1/4" male > 6mm hose barb fitting! Can anyone tell me where I've gone wrong?

I bought this mini regulator from 'country trading store' on ebay - link

and this 1/4" male > 6mm hose barb fitting.

The pics indicate they should pair ok, but there's no way. Unless on the reg packet 'attaches to 1/4" mfl disconnect' means something else.

Any ideas?


----------



## MastersBrewery

MLF is a different thread, sorry for the bad news, I am sure some were linked earlier the thread


----------



## Hugh Jarse

I have also been following this topic with interest and have just purchased all fittings (minus mini reg and line obviously) from Super Cheap Auto.

I have the same mini reg from the same place as notung above and have found that a 3/16 hose to 1/8 BSP fits into the reg where the disconnect assembly goes. 

I have not tried this out yet as I am waiting on some line to run a T and waiting for an APA to finish its ferment.


----------



## notung

Mickcr250 said:


> I just got my reg and the fml fitting should be a jic thread not bspt as in the eBay link Lucky I had something at work so Will test it tonight


Yep, there it is. I had missed that!




Hugh Jarse said:


> I have also been following this topic with interest and have just purchased all fittings (minus mini reg and line obviously) from Super Cheap Auto.
> 
> I have the same mini reg from the same place as notung above and have found that a 3/16 hose to 1/8 BSP fits into the reg where the disconnect assembly goes.
> 
> I have not tried this out yet as I am waiting on some line to run a T and waiting for an APA to finish its ferment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0452.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0453.jpg


Ah, how interesting! A 3/16 id hose works out to be 4.8mm. Do you plan on running 4mm hose all the way to the low pressure side of the tap king or joining to 6mm hose as in the mrTbeer method? I wonder if a hose clip/clamp would get a 6mm id hose tight enough on the supercheap auto hosetail?


----------



## Hugh Jarse

Going to try and run the 4mm hose all the way. Also have to run some thread sealant around before I test under pressure. Going to force carb my first bottle but wont be for around 6 weeks yet...... pesky work is getting in the way!


----------



## notung

Thanks Hugh!


----------



## soreba

-


----------



## soreba

@notung - See my pics below.

After giving up on finding the correct MFL barb altogether i found this little gem at the Bunnings air tool section (Came in like a bike tyre/ball pump kit). Ripped off the MFL female fitting on the reg and it fit perfectly with an o ring to seal.
Uses 4mm hose all the way. No 6mm -> 4mm join like i have seen earlier on in the thread.

Tested and leak free up to 40 psi which is more than you need for force carbing.


----------



## soreba

Also good work HJ for finding the fitting from supercheap auto. Didn't even think to look there.


----------



## notung

Nice one soreba!

Could you share roughly how much the pack from bunnings cost you and do you recall what else was in there?


----------



## soreba

notung said:


> Nice one soreba!
> 
> Could you share roughly how much the pack from bunnings cost you and do you recall what else was in there?


I found the pack online.. Its the middle fitting at the top. I attached it to the reg with some thread tape and an O ring to seal.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/project-air-inflation-nozzle-adaptor-pack-_p6270249

That was just an easy solution i found, there are other fittings around but this one was just at my local bunnings so it was convenient to use.


----------



## woodynet

Guys.. I found this Tutorial

https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/10521/?page=3 

I've ordered 8 X co2 cyclinders and the mini regulator, will try and find the pack mentioned earlier at bunnings
so what should the pressure be set at and when changing over you turn the tap off on the keg king regulator ? 

I plan on just topping up the empties at brew brothers here in Brisbane.. what cleaner do I use for the bottles before heading over ?

cheers


----------



## soreba

woodynet said:


> Guys.. I found this Tutorial
> 
> https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/10521/?page=3
> 
> I've ordered 8 X co2 cyclinders and the mini regulator, will try and find the pack mentioned earlier at bunnings
> so what should the pressure be set at and when changing over you turn the tap off on the keg king regulator ?
> 
> I plan on just topping up the empties at brew brothers here in Brisbane.. what cleaner do I use for the bottles before heading over ?
> 
> cheers


woodynet, I generally set my mini reg to 10psi or the first notch on the gauge. Anything higher than than gets a bit too foamy.
Experimentation is key with the mini reg as it took me a while to find the right pressure.

Also if have found that it takes around 5 mins for the reg to equalize pressure again once a glass has been poured (as compared to the tapking reg which will push gas in during a pour). So just open the reg up a little at a time (then wait, the open a little more) to avoid too much pressure and leave it alone once you get to 10-12psi and doesnt go any higher after a few mins. Might just be my reg not sure but something to look out for.

And yes, turn the reg off when changing bottles, the gas tube is free flowing otherwise without the bottle.


----------



## woodynet

Great thanks for the tips Soreba, what about the bottle cleaning ? I've seen mentioned a few times a non rinse solution .. but I'm thinking will a bit of washing detergent and rinsing do the trick ? remember my plan is to just go and fill the bottles up at a place that does their own brewing !

Cheers


Darren


----------



## MastersBrewery

woodynet said:


> Great thanks for the tips Soreba, what about the bottle cleaning ? I've seen mentioned a few times a non rinse solution .. but I'm thinking will a bit of washing detergent and rinsing do the trick ? remember my plan is to just go and fill the bottles up at a place that does their own brewing !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Darren


Regular washing detergent is awful for beer. Easiest would be non scented nappy san, and then a sanitiser from your local brew store. Sanitiser a must if you are going to keep the beer for anything longer that a day or 2. My fav is star san but there are others


----------



## woodynet

Thanks everyone for your links and advice! We have a successful Tap King conversion, still experimenting with the pressure, only getting just over one keg on the 16g bulbs, no leaks where found, but some of the guys where playing around with the dials taking the second keg upto 30 early on, be happy to hear how others are going with squeezing out as much gas as possible !


----------



## sunnybrew

Gday All, I will be posting a blow by blow photo and guide to building this from info here in this thread and a few mods... Bloody easy and neat if you have a drill and a few bits






SIDE






FRONT
mrTbeer!! This little gem (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281162248363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649) which I see you found after project 1, 2.....? Is awesome... Best direction from anywhere on the net.. You Rock! would have been lost trying the soda stream setup  Thanks for breaking the ground and letting me follow...

All it has apart from the tap king standard head bits and the Regulator as shown by mrTbeer is;

1 x threaded barb from pirtek $2.60
1 x 3cm beer line $
1 x 1cm long 3mm vinyl hose $

As I said full directions and photos soon :-D But easy as!

CHEERS!!! :-D

(Lesson of the Day! Dont sort photos in Photobucket after you have shared links....lol :-D)


----------



## barls

Pics don't work sunny


----------



## sunnybrew

barls said:


> Pics don't work sunny


Edited  Sorrybarls


----------



## barls

No problems mate just wanted to see what you were talking about


----------



## codyg

Hey guys,

New to brewing and new to this forum but I wanted to check that you guys are filling these tap kings straight from the fermentation bucket and then just carbonating using this setup? I had someone tell me I would need to carbonate it first in bottles or a keg but I thought that kind of defeated the purpose of this ... 

Thanks for your help


----------



## MastersBrewery

You could do either, the way Sunny (pics above ) has his set up you could force carb


----------



## Beerisyummy

codyg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to brewing and new to this forum but I wanted to check that you guys are filling these tap kings straight from the fermentation bucket and then just carbonating using this setup? I had someone tell me I would need to carbonate it first in bottles or a keg but I thought that kind of defeated the purpose of this ...
> 
> Thanks for your help


Welcome to AHB CodyG.

I just wanted to add a little more info to MB's post above.

To get relatively clear beer into the bottles it's best to force carb in the bottles. You can force carb without an external regulator with just the normal 12g cartridges.
Bear in mind that the 16g bulbs and reg allow you to swap out bottles at any time by backing the reg off totally.
Edit: I forgot to add that you need to crash cool the shit out of the FV. You want that sucker forming ice crystals on the top if that's your only form of clearing before bottling. Carefully drain the first bit until it runs clear, then fill her up.

I've done TK's every which way and can honestly say I'm going back to the 12g cartridges (with cradle removed). Heaps easier and better for eskies and the like.
I have one unit that I can plug a regulator into and one unit that I just use 8g or 12g bulbs on. The bulb unit gets the most use now that I have kegs on tap. it's also capable of force carbing if you make a dial for the existing regulator.

Anyway, I'm not trying to slag off the pimped out TK's everyone's put so much work into. They rock :super: . I just wanted to let you know there are several ways to get results.

PS. What I really want to see is a pimped TK that uses the existing TK regulator. I guess I've just found another project to add to the list.


Happy Brewing.


----------



## codyg

Thanks for the info guys  I have my first brew on at the moment, having trouble keeping a regular temp for the fermentor so I have just acquired a second hand fridge and one of them STC-1000 Temp Controllers off eBay. So keen to get started and I think this would be a great way to share my brew with a few friends (once I get comfortable brewing)


----------



## davedoran

sunnybrew said:


> Gday All, I will be posting a blow by blow photo and guide to building this from info here in this thread and a few mods... Bloody easy and neat if you have a drill and a few bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT
> mrTbeer!! This little gem (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281162248363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649) which I see you found after project 1, 2.....? Is awesome... Best direction from anywhere on the net.. You Rock! would have been lost trying the soda stream setup  Thanks for breaking the ground and letting me follow...
> 
> All it has apart from the tap king standard head bits and the Regulator as shown by mrTbeer is;
> 
> 1 x threaded barb from pirtek $2.60
> 1 x 3cm beer line $
> 1 x 1cm long 3mm vinyl hose $
> 
> As I said full directions and photos soon :-D But easy as!
> 
> CHEERS!!! :-D
> 
> (Lesson of the Day! Dont sort photos in Photobucket after you have shared links....lol :-D)



Hey mate,

Any other photos of how you connected this up internally?


----------



## sunnybrew

Hey Guys 

I had been priming the bottles with 6 of the priming tabs which carbonated them well but didn't have the guts to get it out of the bottles. The 8g bulbs are fine in you have primed the bottles with 6 tabs as are the 12's and 16's via replacement and the external CO2.

In my experience the 8g and 12g bulbs dont put enough carbonation in for my liking. I like a beer to work is freakin guts out while I get to put my feet up!  lol

Just bottled an Tooheys old replica where I put 0 tabs in the first bottle, 1 in the second and so on till the 7th bottle had 6 sugar tabs. I am actually going to force carb them all at 50psi for 12hours at 1degC and then test carbonation levels once poured and ascertain what is the best ratio.

For anyone wanting to hack their Tap King I am slowly gathering all the ideas and mods from across the net including all the ones on here and create a central reference, video instructionals, photos, item links and more at

http://tapkinghacked.info

Once I have my 4th and 5th kegs done I will be building a Tap King Slab from an old barfridge to hold 4 kegs at once with their Tap Out through holes in the rectangular box design.... stay tuned!...... Hahahaha Get Your Taps Out!!! Or even show us your Taps! ..... Tap King has got a new advertising campaign in that little funny...!!!!

Hot chick has her back to a building site, when she is noticed and a guys calls out show us your ...... as she turn around her says...... Taps!?! as it pans down to her holding two TK Kegs With heads and all clutched against her chest.... Hahahaha.... might have to send that one to em.....hahahaha


----------



## sunnybrew

dave doran said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Any other photos of how you connected this up internally?


Right here bud http://tapkinghacked.info will get you to the YouTube Channel with full video tutorial... still uploading the final few videos very slowly so by tomorrow or the next you will be right to replicate my version by following all the videos... Hope you enjoy :-D


----------



## davedoran

sunnybrew said:


> Right here bud http://tapkinghacked.info will get you to the YouTube Channel with full video tutorial... still uploading the final few videos very slowly so by tomorrow or the next you will be right to replicate my version by following all the videos... Hope you enjoy :-D


Love it. Good work


----------



## sunnybrew

dave doran said:


> Love it. Good work


Cheers Bud, If it help a few bods do the hack with out the guesswork and errors that add up cost and time I am happy man. Glad You like it Dave. Cheers!


----------



## Beerisyummy

Mmm. Cloudy beer.

You will love the fully force carbed version.


----------



## davedoran

sunnybrew said:


> Cheers Bud, If it help a few bods do the hack with out the guesswork and errors that add up cost and time I am happy man. Glad You like it Dave. Cheers!



Hey mate. Saw the other videos on website. Will be giving that a crack soon.
On a separate note do you if you can get the gas bulbs in nitrogen. Would be great for a nice creamy headed stout.
Good party trick.


----------



## barls

I've only seen no2 in the bulbs and it's not something you want to add


----------



## FreeBaseBuzz

codyg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to brewing and new to this forum but I wanted to check that you guys are filling these tap kings straight from the fermentation bucket and then just carbonating using this setup? I had someone tell me I would need to carbonate it first in bottles or a keg but I thought that kind of defeated the purpose of this ...
> 
> Thanks for your help


I've been filling these direct from the fermenter for a while now. 
I just add 8 carb drops to each one and let it carb naturally.

These things are perfect. I get 1 corney keg and 1 TK keg from each batch. 
I do a lot of camping so taking a couple of these does the trick for a weekend.


----------



## FreeBaseBuzz

sunnybrew said:


> Right here bud http://tapkinghacked.info will get you to the YouTube Channel with full video tutorial... still uploading the final few videos very slowly so by tomorrow or the next you will be right to replicate my version by following all the videos... Hope you enjoy :-D



Nice website design


----------



## lael

sunnybrew - I was watching your videos - did you get the second hack working properly? the one that allows both normal (bought) bottles and homebrew ones?

Also - I've got a few bottles that when squeezed seem to be letting air out - we tried filling two of them and they are (unsurprisingly) leaking beer. Any ideas what causes this? I'm not clear on where it is leaking from, but seems to be from the little valve thingys.


----------



## Mattwa

Mate, check there is a white rubber seal inside the lid. They do come off sometimes. 

Did you disassemble the lid? Maybe you didn't reassemble with all the springs?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lael

pretty sure they have all the springs and they definitely have the silicone o ring - I'll dismantle and re-assemble the ones that we haven't filled yet though and see if it makes a difference. Are you guys re-assembling them still wet with sanitiser?


----------



## fdsaasdf

sunnybrew - thank you for the excellent instructional videos, I have been inspired to grab a second-hand dispenser and have a go at this myself - echoing lael I am most interested in learning exactly how to mod to be switchable between home- and store-brews... eagerly awaiting the rest of your series!


----------



## mrTbeer

Website created by sunnybrew is worth a look.
More streamlined than my first go as the reg is bolted to top rather than hanging from top. 
Inox food grease is also good tip.
Best bit is using a barb threaded for body of reg instead of searching for a barb threaded for adapter piece.
Videos also make it heaps easier than pics.
Keen to see hack 2.

I bought a second setup for store bought beer but keen to see video of hack 2. Brewing has taken a back seat for me lately as I've been working out how to fit 4 people into our unit built for 2. (My wife is having twins in May!)


----------



## MastersBrewery

mrTbeer said:


> Website created by sunnybrew is worth a look.
> More streamlined than my first go as the reg is bolted to top rather than hanging from top.
> Inox food grease is also good tip.
> Best bit is using a barb threaded for body of reg instead of searching for a barb threaded for adapter piece.
> Videos also make it heaps easier than pics.
> Keen to see hack 2.
> 
> I bought a second setup for store bought beer but keen to see video of hack 2. Brewing has taken a back seat for me lately as I've been working out how to fit 4 people into our unit built for 2. (My wife is having twins in May!)


Congratulations!!!! ... you should get a wiggle on and put down a half dozen or so brews now to tide you over with twins you going to be busy! and with twins you're going to need a drink! I know ...I'm a twin :beer:


----------



## lael

I'm having issues with my external mini reg setup leaking cO2... I was pretty sure I've clamped the hoses tightly. Any other places to check for leaks?


----------



## Mattwa

Check the white o-ring is seated correctly inside the lid. Also the little black o-ring on the yellow part that sits on top of the co2 cylinder can come loose, but you may have already bypassed that bit.


----------



## wavemaker

This may not be every ones cup of tea but try typing into your preferred search engine "Sodastream and slave labour" or "Sodastream and ethics"
Just my 2 bobs worth.


----------



## crowmanz

Anyone have luck finding a white o-ring replacement? Busted a couple the other day over tightening a bottle


----------



## SixStar

I followed sunnybrew's directions with good results. I got the regulator fitting from Super Cheap Auto as suggested. Also, it would be good to specify the line size that slides over the 3mm line from Bunning's which you have already fitted over the Tap King's white CO2 injector piece.

This was quite important and maybe I had too many homebrews bc I didn't see that explained anywhere in detail (or didn't look hard enough). Also I should point out that the line that comes with the Tap King will not work. You must get 3mm from Bunning's, slide that over the Tap King's tiny fitting, then slide the beer line over that. The beer line, I think was 5mm... I got it from Grain and Grape here in Melbourne (I bought 3 different pieces of line there hoping one would fit). It's quite rigid actually. I got the grease from there too. 'Most likely all HB stores would have this I imagine. Now I just have to wait for an APA to finish fermenting in the TK bottle.

Also DM's has a good deal right now where you buy a twin pack of bottles and you get a free Tap King dispenser unit. I was lucky and got a twin pack of XXXX for $18 on clearance. They included the tap for free and a set of glasses. I don't think they are promoting this. Hopefully they aren't doing it bc sales are slow... I'd hate to see this thing discontinued, the beer that comes out is awesome!!! I can't wait until the HB is done and reckon I'll also buy LION beer for it too on occasion! It's really nice being able to just have a small glass here and there.


----------



## SixStar

I was also thinking that if you made up 3.2 litres of something like SaniClean you could just run it through each bottle when finished. This would clean all internals and alleviate the need to take everything apart. With the on/off micro reg that sunnybrew uses, this could be accomplished relatively easily without wasted that much CO2. Save the SaniClean and repeat as needed.


----------



## Wilko76

Just wondering if anyone has used regular non-food grade cartridges with their hacked tapking? I can pick some up cheap from a bike shop, but don't want to use them if it tastes shit. 
If not, what's the cheapest place to buy food grade 16g or 12g bulbs.


----------



## crowmanz

Wilko76 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used regular non-food grade cartridges with their hacked tapking? I can pick some up cheap from a bike shop, but don't want to use them if it tastes shit.
> If not, what's the cheapest place to buy food grade 16g or 12g bulbs.


i use bike ones, i think i got em from pushys on ebay. i checked with them if they had any lubricants etc in the bulbs they said straight up co2. i haven't noticed a taste change or any thing in my line (mine runs outside the tap king).


----------



## Wilko76

Cool, thanks for that. Might give them a try.
How many bottles does one 16g bulb dispense. I've read every thread and can't find an answer.


----------



## crowmanz

I haven't kept close track of how many TK kegs per bulb but I think between 2 and 3. I'll try and keep a better tally when I change the next bulb


----------



## Byran

sunnybrew said:


> Gday All, I will be posting a blow by blow photo and guide to building this from info here in this thread and a few mods... Bloody easy and neat if you have a drill and a few bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT
> mrTbeer!! This little gem (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281162248363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649) which I see you found after project 1, 2.....? Is awesome... Best direction from anywhere on the net.. You Rock! would have been lost trying the soda stream setup  Thanks for breaking the ground and letting me follow...
> 
> All it has apart from the tap king standard head bits and the Regulator as shown by mrTbeer is;
> 
> 1 x threaded barb from pirtek $2.60
> 1 x 3cm beer line $
> 1 x 1cm long 3mm vinyl hose $
> 
> As I said full directions and photos soon :-D But easy as!
> 
> CHEERS!!! :-D
> 
> (Lesson of the Day! Dont sort photos in Photobucket after you have shared links....lol :-D)


I just done this exact conversion on a keg king I got as a present.
It works so good im very impressed. I can fill it from the fermenter and force carb in 10 mins. Prob easier to fill the bottles from the keg to save bulbs though. Its a great way to test dry hop combinations I make a little bag out of some biab fabric, fill it with a few hop pellets then tie it with a cable tie. I found presoaking in beer helped get rid of the sediment before popping it in the keg king bottle. Im amazed how sturdy and usable this setup actually is.


----------



## Wilko76

Had a crack at mine a few nights ago. Found that you don't need to stuff around with different size hoses, and joiners.
I also used a 1/8 bsp male to female 45 degree fitting as well to minimise fridge space. Hosetail fitting and 45 elbow cost around $8 at Enzed.
You'll need a 1/8 BSP to 1/8 hosetail instead of the 1/8 bsp to 3/16 ht fitting. Then just remove the regulator, and reuse the hose that's attached to the little white plastic co2 barb. Turn it 180 degrees though, so it bends towards the outer casing, instead of bending to the center where the reg was. It ends up being the perfect length and fit for the 1/8 barb.
I made the hole in the side so the thread pushes through snug, but doesn't need to be screwed into the casing. That way you can push the hose on the barb before assembly, then just wiggle the threaded end through the hole when putting the top cover back on. When you do up the 45 elbow it makes it all rigid again. I used a small bit of the gas / fuel thread goo instead of tape to seal it up. 
Do everything else the same as the vids.


----------



## crowmanz

Wilko76 said:


> Had a crack at mine a few nights ago.


nice job mate, very clean. I am having a crack at hooking up 2 dispensers to my keg king reg


----------



## Wilko76

Yeah, same. I bought a couple of T's with different male / female combinations to try that. Just thinking it would be a bit of a pita to change bottles. Let us know how you go.


----------



## carpedaym

Ok guys, I have a question about force carbing. 

I recently bought a 16g mini-reg setup for my TK, and I need to get 3–4 bottles carbed up by next weekend for a party. I've been reading up on force carbing, as I am a noob, and one thing I'm not real clear on is if and when I can disconnect the CO2 during the process. I figure will need to eject each bottle once injected with CO2 so that I can carb the next one.

I like the sound of the shaking or rolling method, but after I turn the reg up to 30psi and shake/roll for some time (2-15m??), can I then turn off the reg and eject the bottle from the head unit?

I guess I'm looking to understand the consequences of turning down/off the regulator while the bottle is mounted, as well as what happens with the bottle is ejected.


----------



## crowmanz

Be careful mate, I had 2 tapking bottles blow (due to the bad batch of BRY-97 and I forgot I still had 2 bottled) and they do some damage. Mine were in a plastic storage container which the bottle neck shot straight through. Having said that I haven't tested at which psi the bottles will blow, I only put 10-15 in for the pour as I carb naturally. You will go through a fair few 16g bulbs too.

But with the external reg you can eject the bottles after carbing and they will hold the carb, I used to swap out half drunk bottles to different beers (I now have 2 tap king dispensers running off the 1 reg so less swap out needed).


----------



## carpedaym

Thanks for the warning, had your yeast not finished out, causing excess pressure on your bottles? 

I will take a cautious approach when agitating the bottles to dissolve in the CO2, and although 30psi seemed fairly standard advice, I have seen the odd person say that dialing to serving pressure will also work but it will just take more shaking/rolling. I'll see whether boredom or safety wins out on that decision.

Good to know I can pull the bottles when they're carbed, or when I feel like a different beer


----------



## crowmanz

carpedaym said:


> Thanks for the warning, had your yeast not finished out, causing excess pressure on your bottles?


Yeah the yeast stalled a bit higher than expected FG, I knew bottle bombs could be an issue so I bottled and drank most of it fairly quickly but forgot about these 2 bottles in a box the garage. 

You should be fine with 30psi and the cold uncarbed beer will absorb the pressure alright. I just thought I'd put a warning out there that they have some force in them when the do blow. 

Woke me up at 2 in the morning thinking the shoalwater bay military exercises started early this year.


----------



## vince_cirilo

mrTbeer said:


> $(KGrHqNHJBUFHJ+GngeDBR8eMhBjtQ~~60_57.jpg
> Went a slightly different route, see post in Lion introduces "Tap King" - party keg / growlers
> Still uses external gas but mini regulator and 16g bulb fits in the fridge taking up less room than soda stream gas bottle.
> Using those little triangular screws was difficult with my 'sexy fingers' (**** everything they touch).


Do you know if the 16 gram bulbs need to be threaded?


----------



## vince_cirilo

Does anyone know someone that has extra bottles? Im willing to trade delicious homebrew for them.


----------



## crowmanz

vince_cirilo said:


> Do you know if the 16 gram bulbs need to be threaded?


to fit the mini reg? yeah they need to be threaded


----------



## fdsaasdf

vince_cirilo said:


> Does anyone know someone that has extra bottles? Im willing to trade delicious homebrew for them.


I have extra bottles but am not local to MEL unfortunately...


----------



## lael

fdsaasdf said:


> I have extra bottles but am not local to MEL unfortunately...


Local to Sydney?


----------



## barls

yeah sydney pm me


----------



## fdsaasdf

lael said:


> Local to Sydney?


Brisbane


----------



## mattyg8

Hey all recently hacked my tap king to use an external c02 16g bulb with the mini regulator found on ebay...Is it possible to connect a soda stream bottle to the mini reg and what would I need?

thanks


----------



## lael

I was thinking about the tapking system last night. I'm curious. Why doesn't beer get into the airline? Is it possible that it might? If so, what would happen?


----------



## Crusty

I'm about to hack one of these for the mother in law's partner & wondering if anyone can see any problems with filling some bottles up using my Blichmann beer gun.
I'd just keg my beers as normal, gas them up at my serving pressure & after a couple of weeks, use the beer gun to fill, then store them at fridge temp until needed.


----------



## mattyg8

mattyg8 said:


> Hey all recently hacked my tap king to use an external c02 16g bulb with the mini regulator found on ebay...Is it possible to connect a soda stream bottle to the mini reg and what would I need?
> 
> thanks


Anyone?


----------



## crowmanz

mattyg8 said:


> Hey all recently hacked my tap king to use an external c02 16g bulb with the mini regulator found on ebay...Is it possible to connect a soda stream bottle to the mini reg and what would I need?
> 
> thanks


the only soda stream adapters I've seen are sodastream to full size reg. You would have to find an appropriate adapter/reducer. I would just get a normal reg ($46 http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulators-accessories/product/239-stainless-steel-mini-reg) and sodastream adapter ($22 http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulators-accessories/product/494-co2-soda-stream-adaptor-with-washers)


----------



## mattyg8

crowmanz said:


> the only soda stream adapters I've seen are sodastream to full size reg. You would have to find an appropriate adapter/reducer. I would just get a normal reg ($46 http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulators-accessories/product/239-stainless-steel-mini-reg) and sodastream adapter ($22 http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulators-accessories/product/494-co2-soda-stream-adaptor-with-washers)


Yeah I think that maybe the go


----------



## Bbowzky1

I have a ball lock pet bottle cap with barb on its way, a y- fitting and a keg king mini reg with 16g chargers on its way.
Im going to be hacking my TK so I can still dispense shop bought bottles as well as having a ball lock on the external so as to easily hook in my mini reg. The reason I am doing it this way is that I have only 1 keg atm and also wanna use my mini reg on it till I get more of a proper keg system set up 
Ill get pics in the coming days


----------



## SixStar

Would like to see these.
I am an avid tap king modifier.


----------



## Bbowzky1

So I wasnt able to fit the y-peice into the available space of the TK and breathing inyo it i noticed the stock reg had a very slow expulsion of air, i figured the co2 would leak out when no internal co2 bottle was used. so I kinda looked further into it and realised if you remove the TK factory reg (the white bit that peirces the bottles co2 canister) then you would still be able to dispense a shop bought tap king bottle with your external reg'd hacked tap king. The down side to this is you are not utilizing the 12g charger that comes in the shop bought bottle and in addition you are using your external chargers to dispense it.

So story goes on.
I did fit the ball lock to PET bottle adapter, I used the neck of of sprite bottle as a jam nut. And it also had a barbed fitting to which I installed the 8mm OD (6mmID over the yop of the existing tubing)
It fitted of nicely however makes the TK unit very heavy (as I bought a metal one).
Once the ball lock adapter and the mini reg and all that is attached its very busy bulky and messy looking.

The only benifit to this is that I can take it to parties without samshing t reg off in the boot (ad they are attachable) and that I know if I detach the reg itll hole pressure as the ball lock is spring loaded shut. Thus I can use the one reg on many TK and even kegs at the same time (unlikely sinerio).

The main reason that I did th hack this way tho is that i wanted to be able to disconnect my mini reg and use else where as I have a keg but no real set up yet (an im lazy and didnt wanna have to unscrew it and shti)
Anyway as soon as I figure out how to post pics from my phone I will

Cheers


----------



## BBQ_69

Just finished off modding my tapking. I really wanted to be able to remove the regulator from it and move between other items (normal keg, growler, etc) without having the gas system open, so fitting a ball valve was required.

Using 3mm tubing into a 4mm plastic T piece works pretty well and the normal 8mm beer line goes over it perfectly;




A john guest fitting over the beer line hose and pops through the case;




The ball valve screws into the john guest fitting and has mfl on the other end;




The ball valves have a builtin checkvalve which in the normal use case is great but unfortunately I'm using them in the reverse so they had to be drilled out. Nothing the drill press didnt make light work of in about 30 seconds.

The finished product doesn't look too bad I reckon;





Rob.


----------



## lael

I was using a tap king system and have moved to kegs. 

For sale: 2x Modded Head Units for $90 including 2xmini regs, 10-12 tap king bottles and appx 50 threaded 16gr Co2 cartridges. 

Edit: Hills Area, Sydney.


----------



## Brooa

Here is a good website for this topic. http://www.tapkinghacked.info/


----------

